

wxPHP for Desktop App Development - vitoralmeida
http://wxphp.org/

======
basukon
Version 3.0.0.2 was released and binary builds for various platforms:
[http://wxphp.org/wxphp/blog/v3002-binaries-and-
installers](http://wxphp.org/wxphp/blog/v3002-binaries-and-installers)

